

Ask HN: How do you get feedback for your product? - rkwz


======
swombat
You might also find these posts useful:

<http://swombat.com/2011/2/21/getting-feedback-on-prototype>

[http://swombat.com/2011/2/22/iqbal-gandham-
generating-b2b-an...](http://swombat.com/2011/2/22/iqbal-gandham-
generating-b2b-and-b2c-leads-systematically)

[http://swombat.com/2011/2/9/user-activity-streams-and-
cohort...](http://swombat.com/2011/2/9/user-activity-streams-and-cohort-
metrics)

<http://swombat.com/2011/2/8/how-to-get-your-first-1000-users>

<http://swombat.com/2011/1/3/my-first-100-sales-microbusiness>

<http://swombat.com/2010/12/23/test-your-startup-ideas>

<http://swombat.com/2010/12/20/how-to-validate-a-startup-idea>

[http://swombat.com/2010/12/18/how-to-invalidate-your-
startup...](http://swombat.com/2010/12/18/how-to-invalidate-your-startup-idea)

These should provide some starting points about getting users, getting
feedback from them, getting sales from them, etc!

Oh, and how could I forget:

[http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-
hack...](http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-hacker-news)

------
sagacity
By showing it to people, and asking for feedback, I guess? ;-)

More seriously, if you already have it on a URL, post it here. If not, put it
on a URL and post. I'm sure in addition to getting answers to your question,
you'll get direct feedback from here too. :-)

You might also find this thread useful: Ask HN: Obtaining initial users for a
startup

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239281>

Edit: I'm assuming you're at a startup/early stage. What I'm wondering though,
is why such a question from someone with your Karma!

~~~
tomdeal
As someone with not such a Karma rating yet, I find it difficult to get
feedback from HN. You only show up for 30 minutes up to two hours (depends on
when you post) on the new posts list and then you vanish forever. You should
not repost, obviously, so you can't do much to get your project back on HN for
a while. Of course, if you know the right people, they write a blog post about
you, which brings you back on HN and you'll be overwhelmed with feedback, but
this is rather the exception than the rule.

Generally, it is really hard to get people to send you feedback, especially if
your project/startup/tool is intended for not tech-savvy users. There will be
some users giving you feedback all the time (powerusers/early adopters) and
you should stay in contact even if you don't have something new at the moment

What I found to be useful is displaying a "1 minute of your time to improve
the product"-form on the (in this case) applications home page, where every
user will go. It is important to add a "no, I don't want to do this"-option,
because you don't want to nag your users with a always displaying form-link.
Don't do popups, too, they are irritating. Just a small but visible link with
a do or don't option and if the user don't want to do it, don't force them
again. On my last project, I got almost 20% of the user base to fill out the
form this way, which I think is a really strong base for analysing and
improving your application/startup/tool.

------
contactdick
We have a feedback javascript (from feedbackify) tab on every web page and
every mail (or receipt)we send has feedback buttons.

We also call customers whenever we have a good excuse (new features etc)
(www.yreceipts.com)

------
rcavezza
I personally email every user who uses my apps. Probably 2% response rate but
feedback is feedback

------
dclaysmith
Anyone have experience using both Feedbackify and Uservoice? Any preference?

~~~
andrewtbham
another one to look at is <http://getsatisfaction.com/>

------
andrewtbham
<http://feedbackroulette.com>

